# AirVenture (Oshkosh) 2014



## evangilder (Aug 17, 2014)

Paul usually starts one of these and it's a couple of weeks past, but here are some of the highlights from the week of Oshkosh. I know you took a few, Paul, so let's see some of yours as well, and anyone else who was there.

*Temco TT-1 Super Pinto*






*Scott Yoak's P-51 D Mustang "Quick Silver"*





*USAF Thunderbirds*





*Korean War jets*





*A-1 Skyraiders in for the kill*





*Fairey Gannett arrival*





*Geico Skytypers*





*Something for the helo fans*





*MV-22 Osprey*

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 17, 2014)

Wow, superb shots Eric!! Some fantastic looking aircraft there


----------



## Airframes (Aug 17, 2014)

Great pics Erich. Looking forward to more.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks guys. There were some gorgeous aircraft there. Some of the vintage stuff looked factory new. I even took a helicopter ride for the first time in a LONG time.

*GeeBee QED replica, like the original, but a two seat and much larger.*





*Skip Stewart and Melissa Pemberton doing an act called "Tinstix"*





*USAF and Canadian T-33*





*Even seeing it with my own eyes, it was tough to fathom 10,000+ airplanes there*





*A6M2 Model 21*





*A-37 Dragonfly*





*FLS Microjet, an updated BD-5J*





*When your ears and your eyes don't match up, a turbine powered Mustang replica!*


----------



## Wurger (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Micdrow (Aug 17, 2014)

LOL Eric, been busy, I will do some shots here in a bit LOL, some I still have not looked at and are still on the camera


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 17, 2014)

Ok, here are a few I took this year, sorry new camera so still learning how to use it.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 17, 2014)

Few more, as I said trying to learn a new camera so sorry some may be a little off


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 17, 2014)

Few more, again learning new camera LOL


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 17, 2014)

Great shots guys!!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 17, 2014)

I was going to say that! I didn't realize there was a Gannet still flying. Ugly ba$tard.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 17, 2014)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 17, 2014)

You did fine with the new camera, Paul. I even caught you using it.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 17, 2014)

evangilder said:


> You did fine with the new camera, Paul. I even caught you using it.



LOL I didn't even know you took that one  Still going through photos, I have around 500 to 600 to go through which I know didn't even touch your number LOL

Just wished they would have put all three of those P-38's in the air at once. That would have been a treat.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 17, 2014)

*DHC-4 Caribou*





*After the rains on Tuesday, a rainbow over the office on the field.*





*Saturday's crowds*





*Melissa Pemberton cutting the ribbon*





*One feckin' gorgeous Cessna 140*





*US Coast Guard rescue demo*





*NASA WB-57*





*Mike Wiskus racing Bill Braack in the jetcar*


----------



## evangilder (Aug 17, 2014)

Yeah, I had over 16,000 photos! But I was there from Sunday through Saturday, every day. And every day it was easily 12 hours or more per day on the field for me. While I enjoyed the Thunderbirds, I think that took away some of the warbird programs. I would have loved to see the Gannett fly more than one pass, and three P-38s would have been awesome. It would have been good to see the B-24 up with the B-17 too.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 17, 2014)

Don't ask me why but last couple of years seemed better then this year. Then again supposedly they announced that Doc will make an appearance next year and they are hoping to get Fifi there as well. That would be a site.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 17, 2014)

I have heard that from more than a few people. The crowd line change for the Thunderbirds definitely created some confusion and screwed things up for the media. But they said the Saturday and Sunday crowds were the best they had been in years, and up 20% from last year for those 2 days. The rains screwed up a couple of days for sure, but the camp sites and aircraft parking were full by mid week. Maybe they were missing some of the Poberezny magic. He certainly got a lot of tributes this year.

The loss of a couple of aircraft over the course of the week didn't help.


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Aug 17, 2014)

You guys owe me a new keyboard......I drooled all over the last one.

Great stuff fellas and a big thanks for sharing.


Jeff


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 17, 2014)

Great pics fellas!

Ok, [post #7, Pic #4. What the.....................


----------



## evangilder (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks guys. VB, that was one of the coolest little vehicles at Osh. There are a ton of transports with wheels that defy normal thinking, and that was one of them. Basically a modified golf cart. I was glad Paul got a pick of it. I saw it go by when I was on the way to a press briefing and didn't get a chance to get a shot off before it was gone.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 18, 2014)

I will have to look around, some where I have the front view of that crazy golf cart. In the mean time here are a few more


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 18, 2014)

Excellent shots guys!!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 18, 2014)

Thanks guys, found the front picture Eric. This thing was way big LOL.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 18, 2014)

Really to appreciate Airventure you should watch the U-Tube video. Over 10,000 aircraft over a 7 day event with a airshow every day along with two night airshows if you go to them all LOL


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmOPgYEBwEw_


----------



## evangilder (Aug 18, 2014)

You beat me to posting the video, Paul. It really caught the essence of the week.


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 18, 2014)

I like the Mitchell flying toward the sun Paul - very nice pic.


----------



## evangilder (Aug 19, 2014)

The night airshow and fireworks were awesome. Some of the best fireworks I have ever seen.


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2014)

Great.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 19, 2014)

Great shots there Eric, I guess that will be the next trick you will have to teach me next year


----------



## evangilder (Aug 19, 2014)

Considering Oshkosh is the only show that I shoot night shows at, I have only 2 shoots of night shows, so it's still experimentation for me too!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 20, 2014)

Man I'd love to meet up with you guys to get some photo tips next year.


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 20, 2014)

Crimea_River said:


> Man I'd love to meet up with you guys to get some photo tips next year.



Come on down, I know I will be there. Hopefully Eric gets his same gig again


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 20, 2014)

Great shots guys!


----------



## Crimea_River (Aug 20, 2014)

Micdrow said:


> Come on down, I know I will be there. Hopefully Eric gets his same gig again



It's on my bucket list. I was considering it this year but things didn't work out so maybe next year.


----------



## Geedee (Aug 21, 2014)

Well, this thread saved me about a $3K on flights and accommodation !! 

Awesome shots guys, lets have some more ....or were there really only 32 airplanes instead of the usual 17K + !!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 21, 2014)

Ok, here you go, Gary

*Chuck Aaron*





*Geico Skytypers*





*Kyle Franklin in "Dracula"*
http://www.vg-photo.com/airshow/2014/oshkosh/kylefranklin/EVG_3035.jpg[/B]

[B]Redstars with the Nanchangs, Yak-52s, a Marchetti and a Van's RV[/B]
[ATTACH=full]446967[/ATTACH]

[B]A-1 and P-51 ready to take off[/B]
[ATTACH=full]446968[/ATTACH]

[B]A memorial flyover for Paul Poberezny during the memorial to him on Sunday evening before the show[/B]
[ATTACH=full]446969[/ATTACH]

[B]Safari Helicopter, the one that I took a flight in to get the aerial shot I posted earlier, flown by Jim Benson[/B]
[ATTACH=full]446970[/ATTACH]


----------



## Wurger (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 22, 2014)

WOW some awesome photo's you got there Eric!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks guys. I need to give a special mention to Nikon Professional Services. They let me use the 200-400mm and the 80-400mm pro lenses during several days of the show. I have had my eye on the 200-400mm for a long time, but at $7,500 and weighing in at over 7 lbs, it's tough on your arms, and your wallet. After shooting with the new 80-400mm, that's my new dream lens. It's 1/3 of the cost and half the weight with images just as tack sharp.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 22, 2014)

Great shots Erich. That Safari helicopter, is it a kit-type? Looks like a scaled-down Bell 47G.
And helicopters should not turn upside down like the Red Bull example !!
I'm considering getting a Nikon 80 - 400mm lens, on offer at a _very _low price, used once by a retiring professional photographer. Decisions, decisions .........


----------



## evangilder (Aug 22, 2014)

I love the 80-400, Terry. If it's a good buy, go for it! 

The Safari is indeed a kit helicopter. It has been called the Baby Bell because of it's resemblance to the Bell-47, however, due to trademarks, it was never officially called the Baby-Bell.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks Erich.
I'm just waiting to hear from the seller, to see if he'll hold it for me until I get back from this (long) weekend's air show and airfield tour. It's in mint condition, and priced at only £560 ovno !! The usual UK (new) price is around £1,200, although a couple of 'chains' have it at £999.
I'm just hoping he hasn't already sold it !


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 22, 2014)

Great shots Eric!


----------

